# First time Neti pot user - a question about sore throat



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Because of intense pain and congestion on the left side of my face, which I think may be a sinus infection, I used a neti pot for the first time last night.

I liked it and got relief. I used it about 3 hours before bedtime

But I woke up in the middle of the night with a terrible sore throat.

Could the sore throat be related to the neti pot use? I wouldn't think so but in searching MDC, I found some old threads about sore throats after neti pot use.

Can anyone offer insight or experiences?


----------



## esmicosaquehago (Oct 24, 2008)

I personally have never had a sore throat with neti pot use, but thats just me. FWIW, I use a salt gargle when I have a sore throat which is very similar in composition to the stuff I use in my neti pot, so maybe my throat is used to it?


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

Is it possible that your sore throat was caused by PND (post nasal drip)? Maybe the neti was able to loosen some of the gunk (hope that's not offensive) that is in your sinus and that was naturally draining down the back of your throat. I used to get wicked sore throats from PND. Keep up with the neti, I doubt that it was the cause of your sore throat. Also, there are advance neti techniques where the water passes through your mouth and out your nose, also known as bellowing. It's generally not recommended unless you are comfortable with the basic technique. I've never done that yet...... but you might look it up and see if it interests you. Here is a link with diagrams if your interested.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I also use salt water for a sore throat, which is why I didn't think the neti water would cause my discomfort.

BUT, the neti really cleared out my sinuses so it is very likely it was PND related.

I used it again last night around 5:30 and made a point to blow my nose often and tilt my head around. No sore throat at all and my sinuses are even better this morning.

My second use did *burn*. I don't think I had the water warm enough.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I started sticking a digital thermometer in my neti water to be sure the temperature was in the proper range before using. It helps! Also, the correct amount of salt is key for me. Too little caused burning for me.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, the water needs to be PERFECT in the neti pot or it will burn. Too hot, too cold, too salty, or too fresh (not salty enough) all cause similar discomfort.


----------



## esmicosaquehago (Oct 24, 2008)

I second that... it takes a lot of playing around to get the temperature and salinity right for me.


----------

